
Google Acquires Cloud Migration Platform Alooma - sidcool
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/19/google-acquires-cloud-migration-platform-alooma/
======
chmhsm
Why would Google acquire a startup that barely raised 15M in 2 rounds? There
seems to be more to this story. Perhaps the alooma team is extremely talented?
Any ideas?

